# London/Surrey/South meet: Goodwood Supercar Sunday 2nd June



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Some of you guys asked about London meets etc in the future and we spoke about some runs down to Goodwood, so here's a thread with the relevant dates on it. Plan is to run the lot off this one thread, with a bit of luck. I'll say now that I'm not sure how many of these I'll be allowed to go to this year, but here goes:

May 12th: TVR exhibition, Brooklands Museum
A more sociable time for this one, 10AM at Heston services, M4 westbound.
Entry is £10 for adults, this gets you into MB World, the Brooklands Museum, The TVR exhibition and the GP coverage. Concorde is extra (£4). Cheapest Concorde ticket ever sold
http://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/index.p ... car-clubs/

*June 2nd: Supercar sunday, Goodwood Breakfast Club meet
Not to be missed this one, all manner of supercars from hot rods to Lambo's via muscle cars and just about everything in between. 
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/whatson/whatson.aspx
Early start for this one as it gets busy, so this will be 6.00 at Ripley Services and 7.30 at Petworth - some good sounds as the display cars come through* 

*June 30th: TTOC EvenTT13 at Heritage Motor Centre, Gaydon (J12 M40)*


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and there is one on batersea bridge,, aparently  ( judging by the red lines there wont be many cars there !! ) :?


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

There used to be car & bike cruise on batersea bridge before actually hence y the suggestion, either way I was just trying to find out if there's anything happening as I was searching for this thread and was nowhere to be seen, maybe there should be a sticky on each different city meets or own sub forum for people to post each different meet? Just a suggestion...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dizzle said:


> There used to be car & bike cruise on batersea bridge before actually hence y the suggestion, either way I was just trying to find out if there's anything happening as I was searching for this thread and was nowhere to be seen, maybe there should be a sticky on each different city meets or own sub forum for people to post each different meet? Just a suggestion...


yes mate, i know about the batersea bride meetings,, was even at a few,, but that was in the days before yellow lines let alone red ones,, :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's always been on page 1!

Next one is Goodwood, so names below if you fancy it.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Right

I personally can't make the Goodwood meeting on 5th May.

Next meet is therefore 12th May for the TVR exhibition and the Spanish Grand Prix at Brooklands / Mercedes Benz World, SW London, 12th May.

Entry is £10 for adults, this gets you into MB World, the Brooklands Museum, The TVR exhibition and the GP coverage. Concorde is extra (£4). Cheapest Concorde ticket ever sold hawhaw

The plan:

10 AM at Heston services westbound carriageway on the M4 for 30 mins or so of the usual, then off to Brooklands.

Stopping briefly at Shell St Georges to pick up any others, leaving about 11 for Brooklands: http://goo.gl/maps/wS249

Names below please if you're coming!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gone Ape said:


> *June 30th: TTOC EvenTT13 at Heritage Motor Centre, Gaydon (J12 M40)*
> Assuming it does go ahead as planned, but not sure what's happening with this at present.
> 
> Add your name below for the Soft-top sunday event!


It will don't worry  All will be revealed very very soon


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that Andy!


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm interested in the Brooklands trip on the 12th


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Tim, I'll start a list off...

1. Gone Ape
2. Tim_s
3.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Goodwood Breakfast club in 1 week's time. Hundreds of cars, most of them exotics. You can expect Ferrai 458s, F40s, F50s, Ford GT40, Aventadors, McLaren MP4-12C, Nobles, Zondas, Koenigsegg (perhaps... has been known) etc etc.

It's a free event but we'll need to get there early. So:

0615 depart Ripley services southbound on the A3 (couple of miles south of M25 J10)
0730 depart Petworth Golden Sq.






Names below please!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I shall be there, going down with a few mate at a more socialble hour!!. If you see this;










Give me a wave. Or point and laugh at BMW driver......... Ill be the one ripping my front bumper off to get into the field 

If I see you all about I shall come over!!

Have a good day everyone, for those who have my number drop me a text and Ill come find you!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

haha BMW douchebag :lol:

I'll keep an eye out for you mate


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

We aim to get down to GBC on Sunday, but as we are 'out' the night before, I don't reckon we make that early start! Will look out for you down there though......

Cheers 
Karl


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers KArl, I'll keep an eye out


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Not going to be able to make this one as I'm off to Silverstone to watch Blancpain!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be going, just making plans now. The mrs doesn't want to leave that early, she's not a morning person


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys i will be at petworth golden square if you are still meeting there at 7.30?
Adam


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great to meet up today :!:

Nice little buzz down to Goodwood  
Great cars to see..........

See you around :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It was another tremendous Breakfast Club, warm and sunny and lots of unusual cars plus the usual supercar stuff, a great turnout and relly well organised again. Cheers everyone for coming and apologies to anyone I didn't see there!

Spotted BT53 UUH through Petworth, oblivious to the meet in progress
Orange V6 in the publc car park neat the exit
And must have been Kaz's Z4 in the car park as well. Bentley wheels, too low, too much camber, too much stretch, too much poke :wink:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Gone Ape said:


> And must have been Kaz's Z4 in the car park as well. Bentley wheels, too low, too much camber, too much stretch, too much poke :wink:


That's right, it's my car :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Saw non of you but managed to find john and have a catch up!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------

